# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 20.04.2015 - 27.04.2015

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *354*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1777* Получено карантинов: *129*, суммарный объем: *200* мб Обработано файлов: *1046*, суммарный объем: *328* мб Уникальных файлов: *852*, суммарный объем: *224* мб Признаны безопасными: *55* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *116*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=182512 - найдено зловредов: *15* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=182319 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=182366 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=181997 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=182378 - найдено зловредов: *6*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - *3* c:users*01appdataroamingnewsi_1799s_inst.exe - *2* c:programdatamicrosoftwindowsstart menuprogramsgoogle chromegoogle chrome.lnk - *2* c:users*01appdataroamingnewsi_20107s_inst.exe - *2* c:userssonyappdatalocalsmartwebsmartwebapp.exe - *2* c:userssonyappdatalocalsmartwebswhk.dll - *2* c:users*01appdataroamingnewsi_4396s_inst.exe - *2* c:program files (x86)xtabsuptab.dll - *2* c:users*01appdataroamingnewsi_1s_inst.exe - *2* c:program filesxtabsuptab.dll - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan.WinLNK.StartPage.gena - *15* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PriceGong.a - *14* Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Agent.az - *5* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.DealPly.bt - *4* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MediaMagnet.b - *4* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.Agent.dkjr - *4* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CroRi.feg - *4* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Eorezo.fkz - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.aljt - *3* not-a-virus:Downloader.NSIS.Browex.c - *3*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

